
795-bit factoring and discrete logarithms - lelf
https://listserv.nodak.edu/cgi-bin/wa.exe?A2=NMBRTHRY;fd743373.1912
======
mkl
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21696438](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21696438)

